# Adding a Second Compressor with Autopilot V2 *Revised Method*



## Asicks (Dec 14, 2010)

I decided to put this together after having a compressor failure. I had my system wired as shown in the installation instructions provided with the Autopilot V2. 

The method displayed leaves the system prone to failure. My #1 compressor failed and blew its fuse. With that fuse blown, the #2 compressor was disabled because there was no power available to activate the relay for it.

Here is the diagram that comes with the Autopilot V2











After looking at the original diagram I decided that it could be wired in a more reliable way. 
Here is my revised diagram for adding a 2nd compressor.









With this arrangement one compressor will always remain operating if one fails.

Just for good measure......a car pic


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

If you wired it the second way, Comp. #2 would always turn on when your ignition is on?


----------



## Asicks (Dec 14, 2010)

> If you wired it the second way, Comp. #2 would always turn on when your ignition is on?


It is an easy misunderstanding.....

It does not say "Connect To Vehicle IGN" If that were the case, then yes, both compressors would run all the time. IGN is an abreviation. The pink wire is labeled correctly because that is the Autopilot V2 system IGN wire. This is different than your vehicle Keyed Ignition.


The Pink wire which is labeled 20GA IGN comes out of the tail end Autopilot V2 Factory harness. This wire gets power when tank pressure gets below the preset minimum psi. 

This way each compressor can perform as a standalone unit. If one fails the other will still function.


----------

